# "Steering Defective Workshop" message on Touareg



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

When I was in the touareg a few minutes before everthing was fine. Then I unlocked it got in and inserted key and the steering will not unlock, ignition will not turn on, or starter crank. Any Ideas?
The battery voltage is fine all accessories work. I tried to disconnect the ground strap and reconnected, no change. When I closed the door I saw the red message come on stating "Steering Defective Workshop". The message doesnt always reappear. 
Can I do anything with Vag-Com since ignition wont turn on?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" message on Touareg (vwcrzy)*

Even if it won't power up, you should be able to access the Kessy system (address 05 or 25, your choice) after you put the key in. Since this system controls whether the vehicle powers up and undlocks the steering and so on, I'd expect (hope?) to find some fault codes there which might give a clue as to what's going on.
-Uwe-


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: "Steering Defective Workshop" message on Touareg (Uwe)*

Thanks Uwe. I was able to access 25 and found three codes.
01299 Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus, No or incorect Basic Setting
00288 Steering Column Lock Actuator (N360)
014 Defective
01176 Key
008 Implausable Signal Intermittent
I cleared codes and then steering unlocked and ignition and start fuctions fine again.
Any hope for a Pocket PC version of VAG-COM? It would make me more comfortable with it in the console.


----------



## Rajmas (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Steering Defective Workshop" MFI message on Touareg 03*

Hi there!

Uwe help me with this issue also.
I went to fish a music system on my Touareg 03-petrol, dont know what happened with the electric issue, the mechanic called me and tell me the car do not work :banghead:

When I went there and got into the car, insert the key I hear the beeping tone and when I looked at the MFI it display a steering figure and mentions "Steering Defective Workshop"

What happened and what can I do to fix this. I have seen on your previous advice to vwcrzy, you mentioed something about codes, how will I access the and get to know and fix this problem.


----------



## RossH (Sep 9, 2011)

*Steering Defective Workshop*

Hopefully this will help people with the problem in future. I have a 2004 V6 Petrol that I "lazily" parked in full lock (may have caused the problem) and returned to find the "Steering Defective Workshop" warning light on.
What to do;
1. Do not let the breakdown service plug in their diagnostics as this only creates more problems to fix before getting to the real problem.
2. Get the car recovered to a non VW garage who uses the "VW Com" computer program.
3. The rest below will help the auto electrician find and correct the fault.
4. Start UTH, Select Control Module and DO NOT Auto Scan
5. Go into Electronics 1 then 05 to access the start authority manually.

This will show the issues and as mentioned the auto electrition should now be able to see the fault and reset the counter to zero.

A new steering column is £1100.83 plus fitting and I paid much much less than that. If it happens to you in England the electrician I used is in Northampton.


----------



## dcnaz1973 (Apr 16, 2015)

this happens to my v8 touareg when the button for automatic steering wheel moves in and out when u move in the vehicle is ON, push the button OFF by the power tile and this wouldn't happen.


----------

